# Dell Inspiron 15R display and heating problem :o



## HorrayforPeePee (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey guys, I really need your help, I have 3year Old Dell Inspiron 15R N5010
BIOS date- 1/9/10 ver- 08.00.10
Processor- Intel Core i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz(4 CPUs) ~2.7GHz
Memory- 4096MB RAM
DirectX- 11

when I bought this laptop it showed 
GPU- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 550v

after playing for long hours it used to get overheated and shut down
About 1 1/2 years later i got display problem.... it didnt showed anything on the screen
i had to send it to local retailer to check for the problem and he said its display has to be replaced and about overheating he said it might be coz of dust in graphic cards fan.

after the display had been replaced, laptop worked for few days and once again i encounter same problem.

this time i gave up thinking my laptop is dead... but when i plugged laptop to TV through HDMI it was displaying on TV
so i let the dell technichian to check on this problem and they cleaned the dust out of the whole board 

now its almost 3 years and today when i played Dead Island game the game played but coz of overheating i had to quit withing 1 min.
and after few hours when i turned back my laptop on the screen display had gone just like previous days....

i'm worried about this, after looking for such problems on net i come across a solution - turn off laptop, unplug the power cable, remove battery, press power button on laptop for 20sec, plug the power cable insert battery turn on laptop and the screen showed up

today when i checked my graphic card properties its showing 
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
Total memory- 2740MB
driver version- 8.920.0.0 
date- 11/10/2011

I remembered i had updated my graphic card, is this the result of wrong drivers? :0


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 1, 2013)

It's possible that dell changed your laptop's graphic card when you gave them previous time for repairing.



HorrayforPeePee said:


> Hey guys, I really need your help, I have 3year Old Dell Inspiron 15R N5010
> BIOS date- 1/9/10 ver- 08.00.10
> Processor- Intel Core i5 CPU M 480 @ 2.67GHz(4 CPUs) ~2.7GHz
> Memory- 4096MB RAM
> ...


Wait! What do you mean by "I had updated my graphic card"


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Feb 6, 2013)

I meant I had updated graphic drivers.
Last week I uninstalled my graphic drivers and it showed me again ATI mobility 550v and then after I updated new drivers 13.1 something and now its showing AMD Radeon HD 4650  what is going on here?


----------



## ico (Feb 10, 2013)

550v and HD 4650M are the same chip.

My HD 6470M sometimes shows up as 7470M.


----------

